# Dehydration in Birds



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought this was helpful:








http://redcreekwildlifecenter.com/wcc.pdf

and this:
% of Dehydration Clinical Signs in Birds and Reptiles
< 5%
Not detectable

5% - 6%
Subtle loss of skin elasticity
Tenting of skin

7% - 10%
Loss of brightness around eyes
Slow upper eye-lid turgor
Dry, ropy mucous membranes
Thick, pasty urates.

10% - 12%
Tented skin stands in place
Muddy color to scales of feet, cool extremities
Dry mucous membranes
Rapid heart rate Depressed
No urates at all

12% - 15%
Definite signs of shock, extreme depression
Near death

Source: http://www.ncwildliferehab.org/conf2012/Handouts/FluidTherapy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's interesting. Can you make a list of how much one would have to give a dehydrated bird.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

The best way to avoid dehydration, that I've found over a long time, is to prevent intestinal issues from the beginning. Supplementation and correct dosage of poultry vitamin-electrolyte-probiotic dispersible powders in waterers makes a big difference, using a coccidiosis preventative once a month from 2 weeks of age until 9 months, and adhering to a deworming schedule dependent on climatic and environmental conditions. 

Regarding poultry nutrient supplementation, moult causing reduced feed intake, harsh weather (cold or hot), breeding season, changes in pecking order, all are served well by supplementing. I choose to regularly supplement 3 x a week and even old birds 10+ years do well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a lunatic about water. Unfortunately my husband is not.


----------

